# An ear!



## Simone35 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm new to this forum but I'm suffering from a lot and could use a someone. Mainly a female to talk to from time to time.


----------



## Sheeshle (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Simone. I can be here for you if you need someone.


----------



## miss shy (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Simone I could do with someone to talk to aswell 

Hope you don't mind me asking but how old are you? Just if you're in the 20s zone we might have more in common


----------

